# Willanaugh



## wayneis (Jan 5, 2006)

I've named the following Pen the Willanaugh for a couple reasons.  First because when I learned that William Cavanaugh was to have an operation and be out of commition for a while I wanted to do something for him to pick up his spirits a little.  Also the wood for this pen was a gift from William to me after a trade, it is Ancient Kauri and beautiful to work with.  I told William that I would make the Willanaugh I and then the rest is up to him so he had better get healed up and back to turning.  Here you go William hurry and get well and back to turning.

Wayne


----------



## Mikey (Jan 5, 2006)

Very nice!!!

I was looking at the Ancientwood site and noticed that they sell a penturners pack. Do you know how many of those certificates they include?


----------



## wayneis (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry Mike I have no idea, this wood and the certificate was a gift from William.  I think that I'll probably be ordering some though as this is a $250.00 pen and a couple individuals want one.

Wayne


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 5, 2006)

That would make anyone feel better. []


----------



## JimGo (Jan 5, 2006)

Wayne, that's a beautiful pen, and a fantastic present.

William, I think it's going to be too heavy for you to use at this point.  I'll give Wayne my home address and I'll break it in for you.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jan 5, 2006)

Great pen and thoughts, but I wouldn't want to have to go thru surgery in order to get one.[][B)][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow,Wayne, that is incredible!  I'd give half a lung to see a pen that gorgeous!! []  I always feel that it is an honor to make a pen from Ancient Kauri, and you honored the wood with your talents.

Now you guys don't go off half-cocked.  Wayne did not make the pen as a present, rather an inspiration to get well and back to turning.

Ancientwood sold me a ten pack of blanks, which included 10 small brochures and 10 small certificates of authenticity.  I don't remember the price, but when you consider the age and understated grandeur of the wood, it was worth it.

Thanks again Wayne for the inspiration.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 5, 2006)

That is a truly beautiful pen.  Make me drool just looking at it.[]


----------



## JHFerrell (Jan 5, 2006)

Wayne...now that is a pen worthy of an emperor. I have seen lots of these lately being done in wild acrylics and highly figured dyed woods and they just haven't done it for me. I think this kit deserves an elegant material to bring out the best in it. You have certainly done just that. This is an extraordinary piece of work. My hat is off to you sir.


----------



## Easysport (Jan 5, 2006)

Great looking pen Wayne and nice tribute to William. Get well soon.[8D]


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jan 5, 2006)

That's a really great looking pen Wayne. The accents on the fittings go really well with the wood selection.


----------



## wayneis (Jan 5, 2006)

John thats been my thoughts exactly, the Emperor is a special kit and I love making them but I only use certain woods and materials.  Sometimes it seems that it takes me almost as long to pick the material as it does to make the pen.  

Thanks everyone for the comments and compliments, and William I can't wait to see the Willanaugh II that you come up with.

Wayne

Wayne


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Wayne,
Very nice work.  I agree about a toned down barrel for an emporer.  I would probably want to do a curly koa, with rich grain.  I'm a sucker for good curl.
Rob


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 6, 2006)

I thought you had to be dead, to get a pen named after you [?] Don't get any ideads William [] Get better []

Very nice pen and presentaion Wayne. When I get ready to kick off, I will have my wife commision a pen from you for my funeral [:0]


----------



## darbytee (Jan 6, 2006)

Great looking pen for an even better person. Beautiful work Wayne.


----------



## wayneis (Jan 6, 2006)

Anthony I quit doing work for dead people, they don't pay their bills and also don't give a damn if bubba breaks their legs.  Sorry you'll have to catch me while you're still alive.

Wayne


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

ROTFLMAO!!!!![][][][]


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 6, 2006)

Wayne,
Beautiful pen and beautiful gesture!


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 6, 2006)

Okay...but I'll lend you & William a few bucks for a blank, I hate having to see you guys scronge around looking for 30,000 year old wood to make pens, especially in William's current condition []


----------



## driften (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey what is up with the clip? It seems like the insert in the clip was broken.
Other pictures I have seen of that pen have not looked what way.


----------



## arjudy (Jan 6, 2006)

Very classy.


----------



## Spike (Jan 7, 2006)

A pen turned from the heart.


----------



## wayneis (Jan 7, 2006)

I really don't know what you are refering to, nothings broke on the clip or anything else.

Wayne  





> _Originally posted by driften_
> <br />Hey what is up with the clip? It seems like the insert in the clip was broken.
> Other pictures I have seen of that pen have not looked what way.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 7, 2006)

Kauri and Emporer....perfect combo and excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 7, 2006)

Superb pen Wayne, Very simple wood & design but very striking. Very thoughful gesture aswell.
Hope William gets better soon.


----------



## driften (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />I really don't know what you are refering to, nothings broke on the clip or anything else.
> 
> Wayne



There are gaps around the gold center part of the clip. If you look at the clip in the pictures at CSUSA they don't look that way.


----------



## wayneis (Jan 8, 2006)

Thats a shadow in the photo, there are no gaps in the clip I can assure you of that because its sitting right in front of me at least for a while before it goes away to its new home.  wa wa I'm sad.

Wayne

There are gaps around the gold center part of the clip. If you look at the clip in the pictures at CSUSA they don't look that way.
[/quote]


----------

